# I'm 70 yeaars old, and I finally have a 'real' jackknife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was eight years old when I got my first folder. I was glad I finally had a knife, but it didn't look like a "real knife." After all, the TV show entitled, "_The Adventures of Jim Bowie,_" made sure every kid had a rubber Bowie.

The years passed. Uncles knew I loved knives, and I got several--none of them "period." And when my rebellious years began, the knife you'd better have with you was an automatic stiletto. My lust for a Bowie shaped blade cooled, because I only weighed 140 pounds and most saloon drunks weighed almost twice that much. I polished what I had--and for other friends. I was picky, and my edges were parallel and symmetric. I just thought everyone knew how to sharpen, all the men in my family did, ergo...

Well, after an almost entire life I finally got my Bowie. Joyce is my contact, and she just sent me this huge, proper Bowie knife. Designed to take punishment, the blade blank is the thickest I've ever seen and the mechanism has two sturdy locks.

I might need two, so I called Joyce for a spare...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

.........


----------

